# help me chose a knife



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

hello guys can you please tell me which one should I purchase? and what can you tell about A 304 steel?

this first ones steel has molybdenum and vanadium in it.









and this second one has Bohler N695 , I don't really know what this means but hope someone of you will know and will tell me


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

noone?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Can you provide links to the two?
What purpose will this new knife serve?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Based on looks aline I like the first one.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Knives.Pocket Knives.Accessories // Cudeman Sport Cutlery
here is the link and as I tried I can't copy a link of the knife which I want go on this link and visit page 6 and you will see the first one
for the second one also go on this link push "Cuchillos Supervivencia" and go on page 6 and you will see the second , looks like they don't have a good translation

first knife model is 150c and the second is mt5

Purpose will be going in the woods with it , camping , also maybe taking it hunting , crafting things and so on , generally everything , I am very confused I can't decide which one , first is very beautiful and second is a great survival knife and I like it very much also...


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

A trick I use to see the sharpness before I buy a knife...Bring a sheet of paper with you to the store. Hold the sheet up with one hand and try slicing a section off of it with one swipe.. If you cant it is not a very sharp knife. This test I use also to see if I need to sharpen my knives. I have Japanese chef knives I use a watermelon to test the sharpness. If can cut clean without much liquid fallen after one slice through the middle then they are good to go. I personally love folded steel as traditional samurai swords are made and a full tang. Modern steel you can buy cheap and it will be high quality..I would really look at the handle and if it is full tang. Those will be tells of high or low quality imo.

I read up a bit on molybdenum and Vanadium just now. It has been used in armor plating, and has a very high melting point which is good to hear. 

Vanadium is used to increase the strength of steel and also improves the resistance to heat just like molybdenum. 

Both are chemical elements.

I am not familiar with either of those knives so cannot comment on them positive or negative.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the looks of the first one. Both are nice looking knives.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

For your purpose, I'd go with the second one. The first one is more for skinning, and not so much a general use knife like the second.
The spine on the second looks better for batoning since it isn't beveled near the tip like the first one is.
I don't personally like the grind angle on either of them. They seem a bit shallow to me and may wear or chip with heavy use.
I can't tell for sure on the first one, but the second one is almost certainly full tang, which is very good for a utility/survival knife that you'll abuse.

The second has my vote.
However, if you're truly set on the first one, go with the rubber grip and not the antler.
When skinning, blood is slippery and your hand could slip toward the blade if you don't pay close attention.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Kauboy

Thank you for taking time and helping me you just accepted my thoughts , I want a knife for utility 
Yes I love the first knife visualy but I think it wont be so good at general use , I will get it later and use it not often , something you only take out to have a nice blade on you not for batoning and stuff like that
I will go on the second one.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

> N695 is a martensitic stainless steel that's hard wearing with good corrosion resistance and can be heat treated and tempered to a high Rockwell.
> Some of you may recognize this alloy composition as AISI 440C and you would be correct! Despite the plethora of marketing hype out there regarding the "best blade steel" 440C is an excellent steel to manufacture knives from albeit not an "in" steel on the numerous knife forums out there


Hardcore Knives and tools for Wilderness Camping: Cudeman's Boina Verde the 299B Tactical knife


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

A 304 steel:


> Austenitic Stainless Steels
> Austenitic stainless steels are the most specified grades produced
> because of their excellent formability and corrosion resistance.
> All 200 and 300 series steels are austenitic and contain
> ...


N695: 


> Martensitic Stainless Steels
> These steels of the 400 series usually contain a minimum of 11.5%
> up to 18% chromium and have higher levels of carbon than ferritics.
> They are capable of being heat treated to a wide range of useful hardness
> ...


http://www.aksteel.com/pdf/markets_products/stainless/stainless_steel_comparator.pdf


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

If I had to choose, I'd chose the second knife. The 440C is well known blade steel. And, I like the full tang. Plus, it is definitely a good looking knife, in my opinion. 

Not sure if you are around salt water but the 400 series stainless steel beats most expensive blades for resistance to corrosion. This makes them a good choice for a tool box, or a tackle box, ie somewhere where you may not give it as much care as you should.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

tinkerhell

Thank you for your advice and for taking time to help me , I ordered the second one.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hm , I ordered the second one but now they told me that I have to chose which steel I want , either MOVA or BOHLER , which one should I chose?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Hope Ya'll never need to strike a spark with only a hard rock and a knife! Don't forget that Char Cloth in the 5 & 1. Cold camps really suck. JMHO.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

M118LR said:


> Hope Ya'll never need to strike a spark with only a hard rock and a knife! Don't forget that Char Cloth in the 5 & 1. Cold camps really suck. JMHO.


I like burritos.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

The first one is Purdy. I like it, but, I think you made the right choice, the second one seems more useful/tougher.

Good choice to have.


----------



## Chris Jacobsen (Nov 24, 2015)

I have purchased many knives, and went thru about 2 a year, untill i saw this video. 



 I have now had the same knife for 2 1/2 years, and it still works great.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Chris Jacobsen said:


> I have purchased many knives, and went thru about 2 a year, untill i saw this video.
> 
> 
> 
> I have now had the same knife for 2 1/2 years, and it still works great.


I have said several times to my wife that I only want one more knife, the Ontario BlackBird SK-5


----------

